# CVA Optima Pistol???



## longbowdave1

Anybody own or shoot one???? Looks like a fun hand cannon!

14" fluted barrel
.50 caliber w/209 ignition
Weaver base scope mount rail


----------



## stiles1682

Yes Sir, i bought one at Adventure Outdoors back in February. It is without a doubt the funnest muzzleloader ibe shot. Couldnt quit actually till i ran out a powder. Cant wait to take it hunting, i got it sighted it in at 50 yds with 100 grains and its deadly! Im actually gonna take it along with my other Optima rifle for a follow up shot.


----------



## longbowdave1

Good to hear you like it, got one on the way!


----------



## stiles1682

It will shoot a 150 grain of powder but the barrel is too short to burn all the powder and you get less performance out of it. Ill take a 100 yard shot with a good steady rest.


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks  for the tip. I hope to sight it in when it comes in. May be a few weeks before I can get to the gun range.

When ever I take my son out for any of the gun seasons think I'll be packing this for my only gun just to put the fun back in the gun hunt. Most of our shots seem to be under 50 yards and often under 20 anyway.

Do you have a holster or a sling for it???


----------



## stiles1682

I got a sling, it tucks nicely under my arm. Looked for a holster but decided i liked the sling. I would love to take deer, black bear, hog and turkey with it. If you love modern muzzleloading then I promise youll love this pistol. I think im gonna go with a red dot scope though, the pistol scope i have is a little too long.


----------



## stiles1682

By the way, i had to put the sling studs in with a battery drill. There a pain.


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks for the info, the gun will arrive tuesday!


----------



## longbowdave1

The fun has begun. Got the the pistola today and cleaned it up getting ready for some shootin'! Got a 2-7x scope on there and a sling. Going to try and shoot her for the first time this weekend if I can get away. Going to go with 90gr. of loose powder and the Hornady 250gr. sabots for starters. What a beast of a pistol!(I mean that in a good way!)


----------



## snook24

thats awesome! I think im gonna have to look into this also!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

Wife said i better not!! Derrrnnn.


----------



## longbowdave1

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Wife said i better not!! Derrrnnn.



Remember sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission! 

 The plan is to be at the gun range friday morning. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## GregoryB.

How is the recoil with 100grs of powder ? I shoot the Traditions Vortex pistol with 70gr of loose 777 (not reccomended) and its not bad. My wrist is basically tied together with some ligaments from my arm and I dont to mess it up too much more.


----------



## longbowdave1

Just got back from our roadtrip. Friday morning we went to the gun range and test fired the Optima. I was really impressed with the pistol! It has a very nice trigger pull, and is deadly accurate using the 90 grains of Pioneer loose powder and the Horandy Sabot. No problems what so ever with the kick of the gun, even after firing about 25 rounds through it. The boy also fired about 5 rounds through it before I was able to get it back from him.

 I have it dialed in at 50 yards, very thick where we hunt and it's hard to see a deer at yards. This was the most fun I ever had firing any kind of firearm! What a blast.


----------



## stiles1682

Glad to hear you liked the pistol! It is a blast to shoot, i would say the recoil is less than a 44 magnum. Not bad at all, muzzle rise is worse than the kick to me. It is really fun to shoot and I hope i can take some animals this season with it!


----------



## snook24

Im sure it does fine but would be interested to hear how it does at 100 yards...I really want one of these now


----------



## longbowdave1

Stiles I will give it a try all of the upcoming gun seasons this fall. I haven't shot a deer in years with a gun. I like to use the longbow the best. My son is at the age where he wants to hunt with all weapons, gun, bow, and  muzzleloader. When ever I take him out for the gun seasons, I'm only going to use the 50 cal. pistol, recent change
oa to the muzzleloade seasons up here now allow a scope and a pistol loadable only from the breech and firing only a single projectile without reloading.

 Snook, I did all the shooting at 50 yards. Before we left the range, I took one last poke at the sand back stop a110 yards. I hit the log they had standing up, I was impressed with the pistol. I'm sure it's more acurate than I am at 100+ yards! I like shooting the deer under twenty yards better, just like with a bow!

 Cheapest price I found was at "Cheaper Than Dirt" out of Texas. $232 mailed right to you door in a few days.


----------



## snook24

Oh its more fun up close that's for sure! I found it for $300 so thanks for the cheaper than dirt price...next paycheck this is gonna have to happen!


----------



## longbowdave1

Keep us posted, hope you pick one up soon.


----------



## snook24

Yeah I'm def getting one before deer season so I'll post a pick when I get mine Ive been looking for a single shot bp pistol for awhile but they were hard to find but apparently this maker and another came out with them this year or last so now it's a must! What scope did you put on it and how did it do? How's quality and eye relief?


----------



## longbowdave1

After some searching around for scopes, I found a deal on one at Midway USA that would not break the bank. It's a BSA 30mm 2-7X pistol scope with an 18-20" eye relief if I remember correctly. Originally 100$ on sale for 49$, plus 15$ for the rings. There are many better scopes on the market, but it performed real well for me. Didn't want to sink a ton on money in the scope now. There is also a sight kit that mounts on the supplied rail availible from CVA if you want to shoot open sites. Red Dot type sights would also work well.

 Shooting at 50 yards, the scope was set to 3x, and when I shot the 110yd shot, bumped it up to 7x and it was very clear.


----------



## snook24

That's what I was looking for thanks! I don't wanna spend a ton on a scope just want something reliable


----------



## longbowdave1

You might want to think about ordering the scope while its on sale.


If you a hog hunter, this pistol would be great out of a stand or ground blind. Wish I had them here to hunt!


----------



## snook24

I think I will I also found it on amazon for $57 so that's noat to bad if the sale ends. I cant wait to try it on hogs! You need to make one of the hog hunts the trad guys do each year...its hard to beat stalking pigs in the swamp


----------



## longbowdave1

You'll have a blast hunting hogs with the hand cannon! I'll just have to watch the hunts posted as far as hogs, I really enjoy reading the posts of all the hog hunts.

 Finding a case for the Optima is a struggle with it's large size. I like to transport all guns with scopes in a hard case to protect them. I found some soft cases that are made for the T/C Contenders that would fit, but nothing reasonable in a hard case. Just stumbled upon a hard case on the big auction site and it's used, but on it's way. Might need to customize it a bit, but it should work.


----------



## 7dawg9

*Optima*

UPS just delivered mine to the door. $269 with free shipping on Gunbroker. Don't need an FFL. Let the fun begin !!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Let's hear how you like it once you get out and shoot! Congrats on a nice toy!


----------



## dertiedawg

I got one coming in this week... should have it on Tuesday or Wednesday.  $229 plus tax and I am right here in Cumming.


----------



## longbowdave1

Congrats to youu sir. Lets us kmow how it shoots!


----------



## dertiedawg

Sorry Dave... Let me rephrase... yours for $229 + tax.


----------



## longbowdave1




----------



## dertiedawg

No takers??? And at this price it is a steal... I might just keep this one for myself then.


----------



## wymuley

*Optima pistol*

I just got to shoot mine.  With 240 grain cheap shot sabots and 80 grains of 777 pellets it was shooting quart sized groups at 25 yards. I haven't had a chance to shoot further yet, but I  love it.


----------



## dertiedawg

Had two come in... one is gone... one left... better grab it before it goes!


----------



## longbowdave1

wymuley said:


> I just got to shoot mine.  With 240 grain cheap shot sabots and 80 grains of 777 pellets it was shooting quart sized groups at 25 yards. I haven't had a chance to shoot further yet, but I  love it.



Nice! I have to wait till mid november to try it out during the gun season!


----------



## dertiedawg

Got another in... Muzzleloader season is coming fast so get it now so you have time to sight it in. I expect this one to go quick like the last two so if you want it... send me a pm.


----------



## Apex Predator

I've got one on the way, and can hardly contain myself!  Looking forward to killing with her!


----------



## longbowdave1

Marty you're gonna love shooting it, as well as hunting with it!

 This saturday begins our 9 day gun season, followed by a 9 day muzzleloader season,and  then a two day anterless only hunt. I'm looking forward to hunting with it in just a few days! I will use the "Hand cannon" for any gun hunts this year, got to see how it does on a deer!

I got the case for the gun all sent up a while back, I'll try to post a picture or two of the case set up.


----------



## Apex Predator

Think I'll look for one of those plastic molded truck tool boxes, and custom build it with cutout foam.  Did that once with a short three piece bow, and it worked really well.

That is, unless I like your case idea better!


----------



## longbowdave1

Apex Predator said:


> Think I'll look for one of those plastic molded truck tool boxes, and custom build it with cutout foam.  Did that once with a short three piece bow, and it worked really well.
> 
> That is, unless I like your case idea better!



 I was serching high and low for the right thing to use at a reasonable price, diamonnd plate Tool boxes, plastic gun cases, plastic bins, etc, Just couldn't find the right one. Got a hardsided brief case of the big auction site that was from medical instrument storage(used ccondition). I'll do my best to post up a picture tonight for ya.


----------



## longbowdave1

OK, here is the case. Plenty of room for the Pistol and some accessories. Just modified the exsisting foam that came with the case.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

That aint bad at all.

I was thinking about getting a Ukelele case myself. Course I gotta get one of these hand cannons first.. or I could use it for something I have.


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks, only 48 hours from now til the hunt begins, going to be fun! Really hoping to get a crack at one this weekend.


----------



## Apex Predator

Where did ya'll get the little palm saver piece on the end of the ram-rod?  Did the gun come with one?


----------



## longbowdave1

It came with the gun Marty, and it works great too. Where did you order you gun from, just curiuos, and when you gettin it???


----------



## Apex Predator

I bought mine from LG Enterprises, LLC, and it should be here tomorrow.  Cheaper Than Dirt was out of stock, and I ended up paying $240.   CTD had them for $228.  Looks like after I bought elsewhere, they got in another shipment of them!  Just my luck.


----------



## longbowdave1

Still a good price! Oh man, your gonna be pacing back and forth by your mail box, Just like a tiger at the zoo before feedin time,  waiting on that gun to arrive. 

Looks like somebodies heading to the gun range! 

Hope it works out well for you. I'm shooting the hornadys out of it, but no reason you couldn't at least try some of your T/C maxi-hunters out of it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Got me itchin to get one... guess I best get to work on this Hawkenish pistol I is convertin to flintlock.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm hoping it works out well, cause I may be taking it to Colorado on an elk hunt in 2014!  I'll have to shoot open sights, full bore bullets, and loose powder.  I think it'll have the horse power I need for elk with 100 or so grains of powder behind one of those T/C 350 bullets!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

You have a chrono sir? Will that thing handle the blackhorn 209 stuff?

I'd love to test it out to see how much powder before diminishing returns. I'm guessing around 70 grains.. One of them 350s propelled by 70 grains would do er out to 50 or so I bet. I got some 370 and some 385 grain projectiles...


----------



## longbowdave1

Hunting elk with that pistol would be great!

Here's the open sight accessory availble for it:

http://www.cva.com/CVA-Product-View.php?id=386


I'm shooting American Pioneer loose powder in all my muzzleloaders, works great, doesn't foul much, and very easy cleaning.


----------



## PappyHoel

Bought one a month ago and haven't put a scope on it yet.  I'm thinking its a next season project.  I can't wait to tinker with it.  Bought it off cheaper than dirt.


----------



## longbowdave1

PappyHoel said:


> Bought one a month ago and haven't put a scope on it yet.  I'm thinking its a next season project.  I can't wait to tinker with it.  Bought it off cheaper than dirt.



You have more self control than me! Git out there and shoot that thing! LOL


----------



## Apex Predator

Some folks are getting over 1500 fps out of the sabotted 250 grain bullets.  If I can get 1250 out of a 350-375 full bore buffalo style bullet, I feel like I can shoot through an elk.  I'll just test her out on a 200+ pound boar hog.  If I can shoot through the shoulders on one of those beasts, I'll feel really good about the elk quest.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

1500? Say that is pure lead projectile speed.. I bet they were using the more expensive jacketted projectiles.

Have you worked up a chart based on that speed to give ya the numbers out to 75-100? I have a Lyman black powder book around here somewhere that probably has them. Busy this weekend but perhaps I will run across it next week.


----------



## longbowdave1

Here's a fun comparison to shooting .44 mag and a.45 long colt pistol, in regards to the .50  cal optima.


----------



## Apex Predator

How did you guys make the front swivel stud work?  The threads aren't long enough.


----------



## longbowdave1

If I remember you have to either remove or swap the  black washer under the forearm screw. Not near the gun now, but I remember scratching my head over that one too!


----------



## Apex Predator

Yep, didn't even notice that washer.  Works fine now.  Looks like I'll take her to the range on Sunday.


----------



## longbowdave1

Sounds good Marty! Maybe we'll compare notes Sunday night, yours from the range, and mine from the field. Even a "button buck" will get upgraded to "test pilot" for the the pistola this weekend!

Have fun at the range! I'm interested to see how you like it after you shoot it.

 Time to pack the truck for the weekend adventure!


----------



## Apex Predator

Cell phone shot!


----------



## longbowdave1

Looks nice Marty! What's the brand and magnification on your scope?



 Well I have been patiently waiting since july 4th of this year to take this thing out in the field! Tomorrow is the opening day of gun season up here, The powder and sabot are stuffed down the barrel, the truck is packed, and we're headed out at 04:30 to have some fun. Hope to have a few picture s by sunday evening.


----------



## Apex Predator

BSA 2X20mm


----------



## Apex Predator

I spent two hours shooting this one yesterday, and I'll have to say that she is tons of fun!  Started with one 777 pellet to walk some T/C Cheapshots close to the bull at 25 yards.  Tried some 245 Powerbelts and shot a pretty tight group, so I moved the target back to 50 yds.  I print my targets at http://www.mytargets.com/, so they are all on 8 1/2 X 11 standard printer paper.  I was having trouble keeping anything on the paper at 50!  I was getting discouraged.  I shot Powerbelts in 245 and 295, T/C Cheapshots, and T/C Pro Hunter 370 grain bullets.  These bullets were fired using loose Pyrodex, Pyrodex Pellets, and 777 Pellets.  I was saving my rifles pet load for last, since I only had 10 bullets total.  Three of those were for hunting with that afternoon.  First 3 shot group 1" low and all within 1" center-center!  Now were talking!  Second group was centered in the bull at 50 yds and measured right at 1".  I'll take that all day!

All the full power (80-100 grain) loads were a handfull in this cannon, but not objectionable.  The 370 grainers were definitely the worst!   I took a glove to wear on my shooting hand, but never needed it.  Lot's of muzzle rise and recoil, but it wasn't a sharp and stinging hit like a full power .44 will give you.  Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Sounds like your getting her all dialed in Marty! Time to get a deer or hog with it.


 I got to take the pistol out hunting this weekend and it was the first time I ever hunted with any style pistol, I liked it!  My 14 son was up on the high ground along the standing corfield with his shotgun, I was down on the bottom of th ledge watching over the marsh were I had seen some nice bucks while bowhunting the past weeks.

 It started out quiet with some shot in the distance but nothing close. Then at 10:00 am I heard the thunder of a shotgun fired above on the high ground, not knowing for sure if it was my son or someone else who had fired. About 2 minutes later, my phone started to vibrate from an incoming call, and I knew it was my son who had fired. As he began to tell his story, I see the white of a nice rack, the white of the face, and a big body of a muture deer, just 40 yards ahead of me, in the thickest brush. The phone goes in my pocket with my son still on the line, the Optimal comes up with hammmer cocked. If the buck kept walking straight, it would be the 35 yard broadside shot i was hoping for, but instead he makes a right turn and walks away staying in the thick stuff just like big ol' bucks do. He stops at 50 yards facing directly away from me, and the scope is centered on his tail, then he quarters away, the croshairs are behind the shoulder, and I fire. the bullet never made it through the brush and trees despites seeing no obsructions in the scope. I spent about an hour looking, no hair ,no blood, no deer. I beleive it was a clean miss. Sooooo close to getting my first deer  with the Optima pistol. I'll be back at it friday.


----------



## longbowdave1

Only had the one shot with the pistol so far, my son is heading out with me again this weekend. He will be toting his T/C Gray hawk loaded with the round ball, and I will carry the Optima pistol once again.

 How do the deer know when you itching to try out a new weapon?????? 


Marty did you get out and hunt with the pistol??


----------



## Apex Predator

I walked in an area that is foot travel only.  I covered around 10 miles, and was covered up with hog sign.  Nothing seen besides the squirrels!

I'm headed to one of our barrier islands Sunday for a three day hunt with it Mon-Wed.  It's a target rich environment, with plenty of deer and hogs.  Hopefully I'll get some shooting in!


----------



## longbowdave1

Sounds like fun! I hope you get some action, and get a shot or two at  some critters.

Best of luck to you Marty and be safe. Take some pictures.


----------



## SELFBOW

Apex Predator said:


> I'm headed to one of our barrier islands   It's a target rich environment,



Dont shoot a Horse!


----------



## Apex Predator

buckbacks said:


> Dont shoot a Horse!



Those horses will get your blood pumping when you first catch a glimpse of color!


----------



## longbowdave1

Hope to see some deer this weekend. The 9 day gun season just ended here last sunday, and during that time, almost 244,000 deer were harvested statewide , plus the ongoing bow harvests, and now the muzzleloader harvests, which runs through next wednesday.

 Needless to say, a lot of pressure on the deer herd.


----------



## Apex Predator

I hunted hard and didn't see a deer or a hog in 2.5 days of hunting!


----------



## longbowdave1

Sorry to hear that Marty, we didn't have much better luck last weekend. I saw nuttin', my son jumped a big buck out his bed in the tall marsh grass. It was the first time my son had close encounter with a huge adult buck in his young hunting career. That deer flew out of there at about mach 5, he never even raised the Grayhawk. We had unseasonably warm weather, and some rain cut the hunt short saturday evening.

 All buck hunting with firearms is now closed for the season, a 4 day statewide doe only hunt goes through sunday. I may go out solo saturday, last chance for this year with the pistol.

 Got till January 6th with the longbow for bucks and does, hoping for some snow soon!


----------



## longbowdave1

I went out yesterday with the pistol for the "anterless only" hunt. Had just a dusting of snow on the truck at the house, but none at the hunting spot. I did kick up one deer while still hunting, not sure if it was buck or doe, but the coloring of the hide was very dark, and sure took off like a buck. I don't think he stopped running for at least 100 miles after I disturbed him.

I guess I'll have to wait til next years deer season to see how the gun does, unless I go out for coyotes this winter.

 Here's a picture of my son's Gray Hawk and the Optima from the muzzle loader hunt last week. Had to dry them off after getting caught in the rain.


----------



## longbowdave1

A picture from one one the days sneeking through the hunting spot.


 Marty are you still hunting with the Optima for hogs????


----------



## rosewood

stiles1682 said:


> I think im gonna go with a red dot scope though, the pistol scope i have is a little too long.



A red dot on a black powder gun....blasphemy.


----------



## snake reaper

Any of you all going to carry one of them turkey hunting to try to kill a turkey or hog during tukey season here in ga. Should be fun to try to kill a thunder chicken with a muzzle loading pistol here in Ga. Or at least a back up gun for those big hogs.


----------



## longbowdave1

Wish I could  but no legal up here. No hanguns allowed for turkeys, and no hogs to chase!

 I'm waiting for a picture a hog taken with one of these.


----------



## snake reaper

i am still trying to find one seems everyone is sold out, check with the dnr and the told me that any muzzle loading firearm is good to go to hunt big game with down here in ga. But still cant find one anywhere. Maybe before turkey season.


----------



## stick-n-string

Hey Dave! Whatca got in dat cooler!! Haha
Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## longbowdave1

Lots of fun Jonathon!  Just shooting supplies.targets,tape,tools, and two bottles of cold water in the cooler. Its handy for carrying goods on the100yard walk from truck to range.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm going to start tinkering soon.  Where can I get some white hot pellets?


----------



## longbowdave1

Have fun with the hand cannon! I hope finding the White Hots down there, is easier than finding modern ammo. Took me 4 months to find some .22 shells.

Let us know how it shoots for you.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

longbowdave1, What kind of sling are you using?  About to order the hand cannon.....


----------



## longbowdave1

spraynbuckshot said:


> longbowdave1, What kind of sling are you using?  About to order the hand cannon.....



 Buckshot, the sling is an inexpensive Neopreme rubber sling from the local wally mart , At least I think thats were I bought it??? It works nicely, and grips your shoulder without sliding around. I believe it was only about 12-15$.

 I hope you enjoy your new gun, keep us posted.


----------



## longbowdave1

Looking back at the picture of the gun I posted earlier, I see a "W' on the sling, it is sold by 'Winchester" at the wally world as I thought. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Winchester-Neoprene-Sling/16662952

I may have cut off the excess nylon stap to adjust to the  short pistol length.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

Thanks for the info.  It should be here by the end of next week.


----------



## longbowdave1

Last time I checked, those guns were hard to find. Are you going to hunt with it? I'm still looking for a critter taken with one of theses hand cannons, won't be til mid november before the gun deer season here.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

I didn't have much trouble finding one.  Cheaper Than Dirt has them in stock for the cheapest price I can find.  I guess everyone else is buying up the tactical stuff right now...  I do plan on hunting deer and hogs with it.   The woods are thick where I hunt so I will be limited to approximately 50 yard shots.  I am looking to transition from rifle hunting (muzzleloaders and centerfire) to pistol hunting.   I haven't decided which route to take for the sights, whether it be red dot, scope, or open sights.  It looks like it can be a beast to shoot from the videos I have seen online.  I hope accuracy will be great with the same bullets (Hornady 300 Gr FPB) that I use in my Optima Elite ML rifle.


----------



## longbowdave1

Your going to have a lot of fun with that gun. 50 yards should be no problem for you.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

Well I got it in last week and got around to firing it today.  I was a little cautious to start out with a full power load (100grains).  I started with 50 grains of powder with 300 grain bullet.  I pulled the trigger and heard the boom but I wasn't sure the bullet left the barrel.  Zero recoil.  I unscrewed the breech plug to verify that the bullet in fact left the barrel.  It did.  I was surprised.  I loaded it with 100 grains of powder and loaded another 300 grain bullet.  I pulled the trigger and I knew it fired properly this time.  I was again surprised with how little recoil it actually had.  My .38 airweight S&W revolver is snappier.  

I AM HOOKED!

Now to decide on optics........


----------



## longbowdave1

Fun, Ain't it! It's fun to hunt with too! I hope you can get it dialed in and harvest some critters with it, Good luck sir!


----------



## spraynbuckshot

I am going to have to find a different bullet to use.  The Hornady 300 grain are near impossible to load after the 1st shot.   

What bullet is everyone using?


----------



## longbowdave1

longbowdave1 said:


> The fun has begun. Got the the pistola today and cleaned it up getting ready for some shootin'! Got a 2-7x scope on there and a sling. Going to try and shoot her for the first time this weekend if I can get away. Going to go with 90gr. of loose powder and the Hornady 250gr. sabots for starters. What a beast of a pistol!(I mean that in a good way!)



  Using the 250Gr Hornandy SST


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm using the same 250 grain SST packaged as a Shockwave by TC.  It too is hard to load after the first shot, but they sure shoot well.  I really want to find a full sized conical that will shoot well without being brutal to the shooter.  The 350 and 370 grainers from Thompson don't shoot real well and are punishing.  I bought some 275 grainers that I need to try.


----------



## longbowdave1

Marty have you been out chasing hogs with the Optima this year?


----------



## snook24

so has anyone got anything with the pistol yet? I cant wait to try one out


----------



## Apex Predator

Let's just say I've had few opportunities, and haven't made the most of the ones I've had.  I will go again real soon.  I'm carrying with one of my harnesses now, and like it much better than on the sling.


----------



## Apex Predator

By far the best carry option for this beast!  I've toted it on 10-12 trips so far, and covered a lot of miles.  The sling is ok, but this is far better.  I like this holster, which is for a scoped 14" Contender.  Speed loaders clip to either side.  Made by Mil-Tec.


----------



## snook24

Nice! Good luck


----------



## longbowdave1

Apex Predator said:


> Let's just say I've had few opportunities, and haven't made the most of the ones I've had.  I will go again real soon.  I'm carrying with one of my harnesses now, and like it much better than on the sling.



 I was wodering how one of you customs slings would work Marty, looks great!

Good luck on the future hunts! Still 5 months to our gun deer season before I can take the cannon out to play again.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

I drew first blood with my Optima Pistol V2 on opening morning!  31 yard shot from a make shift burlap ground blind and I dropped her in her tracks.  Neck shot quartering toward using a 250 grain T/C Shockwave Sabot pushed by 100 grains of 777.


----------



## longbowdave1

Awsome job Buckshot! That had to be exciting. Congrats on the fine deer with the Optima Pistola!


----------



## Apex Predator

I was finally able to do the same guys!


----------



## spraynbuckshot

Congrats on the muzzleloading hand cannon buck!  A trophy for sure!  Sure does feel good to take one with the pistol.


----------



## longbowdave1

Nice buck Marty!

 Way to go guys! I have to wait until November 23rd to use the Optima pistol, got a 9 day gun season, then there is muzzleloader season in December.

I hope to be able to harvest a deer as well, maybe out of the Hay Bale blind that I'm building. Congrats again to you both!


----------



## longbowdave1

Finally I got to take the MZ pistol out again this weekend. I was set up in a popup blind with a heater, set up of the edge of the marsh.  A main travel runway just 25 yards in front of me. We had some awful cold and windy weather for deer hunting. Saturday morning we arrived to a dusting of snow , 16 degrees and winds 20 to 30 MPH, BRRRR! never got above 21 and wind never layed down. Sunday, light winds but 6 degrees at sunrise. No deer for me, I'll try again this week, maybe out friday morning.


----------



## longbowdave1

Still out there trying. Heading out tomorrow for a one day hunt. Rain, sleet, and maybe a little snow ......  Just one deer  to cooperate is all I ask for......


----------



## Apex Predator

Good luck Dave!  I had a nice 8pt cross directly behind my tree on Tue, and he spooked when he heard my hammer cock!  Maybe next time.


----------



## longbowdave1

Sounds like you in the right spot Marty! I hope you get another chance at a good buck.

I have been battling the weather up here, nuttin again today. Twenty degrees and 25 MPH winds made for a Looooong, Coooold, day. Single digits for the upcoming weekend, but I'm going to try to get out once more before the ML season is over on wednesday.


----------



## longbowdave1

Struck out again today. Slipped away for a five hour afternoon hunt. Brutal conditions again, 15 degrees and snow falling. The birds and squirrels were out but no sign of deer. I was just waiting for one to come slipping through with the falling snow....

Tried to trick one of the yotes by using the bleat can, but they were held up too. they love running the rock ledges.  

It was not a fun ride home in the snow. The highway was closed due to a 12 vehicle pile up earlier tonight. Sadly, I heard 3 people may have lost their lives in that crash. Said a prayer for them, and took it real slow the rest of the way on the backroads.


----------



## snake reaper

I cAnt wait to get mine should be a blast to shoot . I want to get  set up to carry turkey hunting. Be good for back up to shoot hogs and yotes.


----------



## longbowdave1

You will enjoy shooting it for sure. Keep us posted after you get it!


----------



## snake reaper

I will it will be a couple of weeks before I get ,should be cool.


----------



## Lester7009

Neighbor has the V2 loves it Very accurate. You will love it !!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator

I finally scored on my first hog with the Optima!


----------



## longbowdave1

Congrats on the hog Marty! That had to be fun, let's hear the story.


----------



## Apex Predator

Got on a group about 200 yards from the truck!  Had to circle to ensure the best wind for a stalk.  Some of them got onto us and started to bug out.  The last two were getting nervous.  I had to take a longer shot than I wanted.  Made a horrible shot at 75 yards that anchored the hog.  Closed to within 50 and finished it.  Some good eats!


----------



## longbowdave1

Nice! I have to wait til fall muzzle loader season to break mine out again. You doing real good with that Optima Marty.


----------



## Marlin_444

Gotta get one of these...  

Vin... Oh Vin !!


----------



## Apex Predator

I noticed one for sale on the classifieds for $200 yesterday.


----------



## longbowdave1

Apex Predator said:


> I noticed one for sale on the classifieds for $200 yesterday.



You ought to but it and get a cross carry holster for the twins. Sure would speed up a second shot, and would look most impressive walking through the woods with them!


----------



## frankwright

All these posts and pictures have inspired me to buy one too. 
I think it is going to fit in with my style of hunting really well. I have not hunted with a rifle in about ten years doing all my hunting with traditional bow, ML or handgun.
Last year a friend told me not to mess with a club but just hunt his property like it was mine. I help with food plots and help watch and keep the farm up too. He said from the time he bought this land it was going to be traditional bow and muzzle loaders only except for rare occasions when his kids might be home from college and want to hunt.
I hunted the land last year and really enjoyed it, I used a Hawken style gun during ML and some of firearms season when I wasn't bowhunting. I killed a doe with the Hawken but those iron sights and my old eyes really limit me.
I think the Optima Pistol and a Scope or Red Dot will open it up for me and help me not missing hunting with my Contenders and other handguns.
I have BH209 and some Hornady 250 SST bullets so that is what I will try in it. 
I am used to hard kicking handguns but will probably be trying 80grs to start with.
I got it from Sportsmans Guide, I won't deal with Cheaper Than Diamonds anymore since the way they like to profiteer during hard times. I had a $20 coupon so it made the price about the same.
I hope to have it at the range in the next week or so.


----------



## Apex Predator

Let us know how you like her Frank!  I'm pretty sure you are gonna love her!


----------



## frankwright

Should be here in the next few days. I ordered a NC Star 2-7 Illuminated scope for it. I used a 2X NC on my .41 Mag Redhawk and it held up fine so I decided to go cheap and try it.

I already have a few bottles of BH209, primers and a couple of boxes of Hornady SST 250gr bullets so I should be ready to go.
I will report back after a range trip in the next week or so.


----------



## PappyHoel

I ordered my scope last week, it should be here tomorrow.  I missed last season but I will have it dialed in now.


----------



## frankwright

We should have a whole herd of folks shooting them next season.

I have mine together now except for some flip up scope caps I ordered.
 I don't know if I will get to the range this week even though I want to. I want to get one day in turkey hunting and I will be in Alabama shooting and working as a Safety officer at a pistol match, so it will be a busy week.
I can't wait to shoot it and I wish someone would make a nice rubber grip like Pachmayr for it. That hard plastic one doesn't feel too good to me.


----------



## PappyHoel

What powder are you shooting?  I'm thinking a 30 grain + 50 grain 777 ?


----------



## frankwright

I have BH209 so I will try that. Probably start with 80grns and see how that does.


----------



## longbowdave1

Congrats Pappy and Frank on joining in on the fun!  Let us know how it goes when you get a chance to shoot the new pistolas!


----------



## PappyHoel

I have an important safety question.  I don't want to use lose powder.  I want to use pyrodex pellets.  Would a 50 grain 777 pellet plus a 30 grain 777 pellet be to much?  

Anyone use the pellets and if so what type ?


----------



## Apex Predator

I shoot two 50 grain pellets, which is what CVA recommends.  It also shoots well with one 50 grain pellet.  You should be fine.


----------



## PappyHoel

Apex Predator said:


> I shoot two 50 grain pellets, which is what CVA recommends.  It also shoots well with one 50 grain pellet.  You should be fine.



That seems like too much?  Did it rip your hand off?


----------



## Apex Predator

It's a handful, but no worse than a full sized .44 mag.  I'd say less palm sting, and about the same muzzle rise.  I took a pair of shooting gloves to my first range session, and never put them on.  I'd say I shot 30 times that day.


----------



## PappyHoel

Apex Predator said:


> It's a handful, but no worse than a full sized .44 mag.  I'd say less palm sting, and about the same muzzle rise.  I took a pair of shooting gloves to my first range session, and never put them on.  I'd say I shot 30 times that day.



Are you using hogdon pyrodex 777 pellets?  I've thought about trying IMR white hots.


----------



## Apex Predator

Yes 777, or Pyrodex, which I believe are the same.


----------



## longbowdave1

All I have ever shot in my muzzleloaders is loose powder, I still have about 2  one pound jugs  of the stuff.  Maybe one day I will try the pellets, I could see the advantages of using it.


----------



## PappyHoel

Thanks for the input Apex and Dave.  I got the scope mounted yesterday and I'm going to buy the bullets and powder now.  I should have a range report soon.

I have the same scope as Dave, BSA Edge.


----------



## longbowdave1

I was swabbing out the barrel with a patch and ML bore cleaning fluid between each shot when first sighting it in. Kept the bore clean, and easier to push the sabots home when shooting that much. It was fairly easy to dial in. Had so much fun, we must have shot 25 shots that first time out.

Have fun Pappy!


----------



## frankwright

I finally got to the range today to shoot the Optima Pistol, it was a blast.

I elected to shoot in the longest pistol bay instead of going to the rifle range. I saw three or four vehicles there and didn't want to interfere with them with putting up targets downrange and all and actually the 50 yards at the pistol range was all I wanted anyway.

Everything went great. I shot about 20 times (Blackhorn 209, Honady 250gr SST and CCI 209M Primers).
I spit swabbed between shots and it took a few shots to get the scope dialed in.

I did not have the best set up, I did have a sturdy table but I was sitting in a $5 folding chair and had a rest but it was not a great rest. I think this set up is capable of awesome 100 yard accuracy from a steady rest. I was able to shoot pretty well from my makeshift rest at 50 and this is usually my hunting distance anyway.
Recoil was not bad, lots of noise and it bucked a little but it was like a big soft push.

I can't wait for ML season and also to try this at 100. I dialed it in 2" high at 50 for now.


----------



## longbowdave1

Great grouping Frank! Let us know how it goes from 100 yds.

Fun, ain't it!


----------



## PappyHoel

Bump to the top, I'm going to go dial this thing in this weekend.  I will let yall know.


----------



## frankwright

Good deal, let us know how it goes.
I still need to shoot mine at 100 yards too. I may try it on a pig in the next week or so .


----------



## FrontierGander

do yourself and your tongue a favor, stop spit swabbing with blackhorn209!


----------



## frankwright

But I like the taste!


----------



## frankwright

Seriously, I have always wiped between shots when shooting at the range for accuracy. Do you think it is a bad practice for BH 209?


----------



## frankwright

I finally shot the Optima pistol today at 100 yards. First I was shooting off a portable bench made for a rifle and had a hard time getting really steady. I used the front rifle rest and a small bag of grain under the butt. I wasn't paying attention and choked up on the grip like I do shooting any other pistol, big mistake. Trigger guard came back and smacked my middle finger knuckle. I thought it broke it. Black and blue and sore now.
Any way it was about six inches low at 100 and right on at 50. I adjusted to 2" high at 50 yards which most of my shots should be and still good at 100, I just have to hold up a few inches.
I shot it about 15 times. It is indeed a big boomer. 
Anxious to try it on a deer, no pigs cooperated.


----------



## longbowdave1

Hope that finger heals up. Sounds like you are ready Frank! Have fun hunting with the hand cannon.


----------



## PappyHoel

Who's using their pistol this weekend?


----------



## frankwright

I won't hunt this weekend but I will have it next week and probably the rest of hunting season when I don't have the bow.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

I hope to be hunting from the same make shift ground blind that I shot the doe opening morning last year (pic page 5).   I am heading to my friend's farm Friday to do scouting.  Hopefully, pictures to follow.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'll be out on the lease Sat-Tue!  I feel like the hand cannon is gonna eat again!  We need to re-name this thing!


----------



## longbowdave1

Good luck to you gentlemen, and be safe!  I hope to see some more pictures posted from you real soon. Our gun season isn't til mid november up here.

 Marty, what would be  a good name for them???


----------



## frankwright

Black Powder Hand Canon?


----------



## Apex Predator

I don't know, but we could start something big!  Maybe "Smoke Hammer", or something similar?  We need some input!


----------



## longbowdave1

How about the "DH Extinguisher", cause' when you hit a deer or hog with it, it puts them out cold!


----------



## frankwright

I hunted my friend's farm today. Sat on the edge of a swamp from daylight till noon.
I went back in at 3:30, sitting in a double ladder 15 yards from a food plot that is 120 yards long and about 60 wide and shaped like an hour glass.

At six this buck stepped out. It was a nice sized animal but I knew his rack was messed up. Four on one side and the other had an inch long, curled little point growing out of the base.
I texted my friend,with shaking fingers, and told him about the buck and did he want me to pass or take it. He said "shoot".
I have a stand of small oaks in front of the stand and the buck stayed in front of them feeding for 15 minutes. I could see him but was afraid my bullet would hit something as it is pretty thick there.

Finally he stepped to the left and I let the Optima Pistol bark, he stumbled and ran off the field and piled up. He ran maybe 25 yards.
The Hornady 250 SST passed through him, 90 grns of Blackhorn 209. I shot him high on the shoulder. 

I am sorry my friend is such a horrible photographer


----------



## longbowdave1

Congrats on the fine job taking the buck Frank! 

Whats your opinion of the Optima now that you have made meat with it?


----------



## frankwright

If you like hand gun hunting and you like black powder, you can't do better.


----------



## PappyHoel

frankwright said:


> I hunted my friend's farm today. Sat on the edge of a swamp from daylight till noon.
> I went back in at 3:30, sitting in a double ladder 15 yards from a food plot that is 120 yards long and about 60 wide and shaped like an hour glass.
> 
> At six this buck stepped out. It was a nice sized animal but I knew his rack was messed up. Four on one side and the other had an inch long, curled little point growing out of the base.
> I texted my friend,with shaking fingers, and told him about the buck and did he want me to pass or take it. He said "shoot".
> I have a stand of small oaks in front of the stand and the buck stayed in front of them feeding for 15 minutes. I could see him but was afraid my bullet would hit something as it is pretty thick there.
> 
> Finally he stepped to the left and I let the Optima Pistol bark, he stumbled and ran off the field and piled up. He ran maybe 25 yards.
> The Hornady 250 SST passed through him, 90 grns of Blackhorn 209. I shot him high on the shoulder.
> 
> I am sorry my friend is such a horrible photographer



Congrats Frank that's awesome.  I'm taking mine tomorrow and will let u know the outcome.


----------



## longbowdave1

Nice, I'm looking forward to hunting deer with mine again come 3rd week of November. Been healing up the arms yet, but they should be even better in another month. Made some meat with the Xbow last saturday since the longbow is still on hold, so it will take some of the pressure off getting a deer with the hand cannon.


----------



## longbowdave1

Best of luck Pappy!


----------



## spraynbuckshot

Nice one Frankwright!  I had an unsuccessful opening weekend.


----------



## frankwright

Good Luck Guys.

I can tell you as hard as that son of a gun bucks at the shooting bench, it felt like a .22 when I shot at a deer.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I read an article some years back where this  guy wanted to hunt with a black powder handgun so he looked around and found what he thought would be an ideal candidate.

He messed about with it and decided that 70 grains of powder would do what he wanted but the recoil was pretty intense. So he came up with a solution that didn't leave anything attached to the gun. He made some saddlebags to hang on it. I think he settled on 1.5 lbs of lead shot in the bags. As I recall he shot a nice doe with it.

http://www.cherrys.com/pedpics/S317b.jpg


----------



## rosewood

Apex Predator said:


> Yes 777, or Pyrodex, which I believe are the same.



Both by Hodgdon, but 2 different powders.  You get a bit more velocity from 777 over pyrodex.  There are various opinions on which is more consistent and dirtier.


----------



## longbowdave1

Our 9 day gun season starts Saturday morning, followed by a 10 day ML only season. Tomorrow I'll be getting the hand cannon ready for the weekend hunt. I hope to be able to join the club with my first harvest with the beast. 

Right now it's dern cold, like getting down to single didgits cold, and we have a few inches of snow on the ground. Warner temps, and some rain in the forecast for sat and sun. Ought to be fun at sunrise saturday with the snow on the ground!


----------



## longbowdave1

Last weekend I came back empty from the hunt, but did see a huge buck. Problem was, he was across the property line at 20yds, and I elected not to shoot. He came flying out of a large standing cornfield, About 22"+ wide, thick, and a nd high 10 point, maybe 170 class or better with a chocolate rack. Great looking deer.

 Heading back Friday morning, should have at least 5" of snow on the ground out there. I'm hoping to get the job done this weekend. I'll try and take a few pictures from the hunt this weekend. Maybe with some red snow.


----------



## duckslayer82

*bullet*

I ordered me one since seeing all this excitement from you guys lol. But I'm not sure on th3 proper bullet selection. With the shorter barrel should I be worried about trying to find a bullet that will expand at lower velocities? Also I have the optima v2 rifle and have been shooting the blackhorn 209 in it. Shld I stay with that in the pistol or try something else.


----------



## frankwright

I think BH209 is the best for any inline rifle or pistol and I would stay with it.
I have only killed one deer with mine and I was using 80 grns of BH209 and the Hornady SST 250 gr sabot. The deer was about 40 yards and it made a good hole going in and out. I don't know how the blood trail was as he only went about 15 yards but I am staying with this bullet for now.
Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## UpstateFishing

Awesome buck! Glad to see your success with the pistol. I'd definitely agree 70-80 grains is a good load. I personally use 70 of Triple 7 with my CVA Optima Pistol. Good luck out there!


----------



## longbowdave1

I hunted the last two weekends and a deer hasn't cooperated yet, still waiting to get my first with the pistol. Hunted warm days, cold days, snow, and rain. crazy weather we have been having.  Took a few snow pictures from the retreat of the ground blind, while warming up from a cold sit, in an open tree stand. Hoping to get out a few more times yet?????


----------



## longbowdave1

Some days, the hunts do not go as planned! "Brushing" in a blind is a good idea. "Treeing' in a blind, BAAAAD Idea! LOL.


Luckily, no one was in the blind at the time, and the tree hung up on another tree, before totally crushing the blind. I was able to pop in the hubs, and get the blind moved without any damage to it, or me!


----------



## Apex Predator

Great job Frank!


----------



## dcrnbrd

I hope to be coming home with one of these this weekend. How is the 777 pellets performing in this gun?


----------



## longbowdave1

dcrnbrd said:


> I hope to be coming home with one of these this weekend. How is the 777 pellets performing in this gun?



 Awsome, have fun with it!


----------



## beaulesye10

What is your effective range on deer and hogs with this weapon?


----------



## frankwright

I sighted mine in with a scope from a bench at 100 yards. 

Knowing I would not always have as sturdy a rest in the field, I set the sights dead on at 70 yards. I then shot it in the woods using a shooting stick for a rest and decided that was my limit.
Your limit may be longer depending on your eyes and steadiness. The gun is capable of 100 yards, maybe even 150.


----------



## beaulesye10

frankwright said:


> I sighted mine in with a scope from a bench at 100 yards.
> 
> Knowing I would not always have as sturdy a rest in the field, I set the sights dead on at 70 yards. I then shot it in the woods using a shooting stick for a rest and decided that was my limit.
> Your limit may be longer depending on your eyes and steadiness. The gun is capable of 100 yards, maybe even 150.



What kind of velocity are we talking 1500fps with a 250 grain bullet? I'm on the fence between one of these or an encore in 30-30 caliber. My goal for this up coming year is to carry one of the two with my longbow. I think pistol hunting is a way for me to get back into hunting with a gun a little more. The reason I'm leaning towards the CVA is that most of the WMA's I hunt allow for a small game weapons for hogs during archery season and I don't really like shooting hogs with my arrows (always seem to break). Plus, I think hunting with a pistol would be a blast!.

Are you carrying ear protection in the woods with you or is the report manageable?


----------



## ngabowhunter

I've been looking at getting one also. Here's what I found online about them. http://www.chuckhawks.com/cva_optima_pistol.htm


----------



## frankwright

I never checked velocity. I don't know how load it is without plugs as I never shoot anything without.
I always have something like this around my neck or on my hat.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/radians-radband-ear-protection?a=754855


----------



## longbowdave1

I wear Ear muffs when sight it in, nuttin when hunting. Probably should though. I would say it's no louder than a MZ rifle.


----------



## beaulesye10

How many grains of powder are you guys using ?


----------



## frankwright

I use 80 grains of BH209 which is said to produce more pressure than some other BP substitutes.


----------



## longbowdave1

I shoot 90 gr of American Pioneer powder.


----------



## Apex Predator

Two 50 grain 777 pellets!


----------



## longbowdave1

I'm tinkering with building a leather holster for the "Hand Cannon", hope it turns out ok?????


----------



## longbowdave1

Finished up the holster today, turned out sweet! Got to make a matching small pouch for the quick loads next!


----------



## Marlin_444

Been wanting one... a gonna pick it up next weekend... Topping it with a Weaver 2.5-8x28...

•••


----------



## longbowdave1

Congrats, keep us posted on how it shoots for you.


----------



## buttplate

*CVA Optima Pistol*

I am glad to see all the fine kills with the Optima V2, very nice.

I plan to shoot BH209 but have not made my mind on what projectile. What is everyone using.

There are several options that look good:
1. Barnes EZ (I switched to Barnes TTSX in my .270, .308 and 300 Win Mag. I just like Barnes)
2. Hornady SST sabots
3. Power belts
4. TC sabots

Which produce best results for you?

One more question; do I really need to scope it? I enjoy the iron sights and don't plan to take a shot past 100 yds. Most shots should be within 50 yards.


----------



## longbowdave1

Buttplate I use the Hornady SST Sabots, they work well for me.

As far as iron sights, if you can hit you target with them, nothing wrong with using them. The older I get, the harder it gets to use the  iron sights. Youth is wasted on the young! LOL. 

Easier for me to aquire targets, especially in low light conditions, with a scope.


----------



## buttplate

*CVA Pistol*

I have the camo stainless and I put my sling lugs on today. I also ordered from CVA the Blackhorn breech plug. It is really different than the original one. I am glad I spent the money and got it. I am all ready now, bring on deer season.


----------



## longbowdave1

Camo stainless????? Sounds nice, post a picture of it if you can!


----------



## buttplate

*Picture*

I will post one this evening. It does look nice. I want a holster for it but I installed sling eyes last night and like them as well. 

I still need some bullets to try out.

Picture posted. Pretty cool don't you think?


----------



## longbowdave1

looks great!


----------



## buttplate

Can't wait to bloody it up. ML season can't get here soon enough! !!!


----------



## BarnesAddict

frankwright said:


> I use 80 grains of BH209 which is said to produce more pressure than some other BP substitutes.



I know a shooter who shoots the identical charge of BH, however he's using a 200gr Shockwave.  He's chronographed his loads at 1520fps with little variation.

Comparable pressures:


----------



## buttplate

*Photos*



BarnesAddict said:


> I know a shooter who shoots the identical charge of BH, however he's using a 200gr Shockwave.  He's chronographed his loads at 1520fps with little variation.
> 
> Comparable pressures:



Hey BA, I missed the photos and photo bucket now says they have been removed. Can you send them to me @ my84evo@aol.com

I think Basspro has SSTs in stock.


----------



## hambone76

*Ready for October!*

Just finished setting her up. Now it's time to work up a good load. October can't get here soon enough.


----------



## buttplate

*Nice, VERY NICE*

Now that is a fine looking rig. I cant wait to drop a four legged acorn breathed fence jumper with mine as soon as I can. 

I like that paracord sling, that is nice. How do you like your red dot? I have a very nice Bushnell holograph site but I believe I am going to put it on my AR.

Be sure to post pictures of your first kill.

What kind of bullet are you going to use and what load?

I have Blackhorn 209 and Hornady bullets.


----------



## hambone76

buttplate said:


> Now that is a fine looking rig. I cant wait to drop a four legged acorn breathed fence jumper with mine as soon as I can.
> 
> I like that paracord sling, that is nice. How do you like your red dot? I have a very nice Bushnell holograph site but I believe I am going to put it on my AR.
> 
> Be sure to post pictures of your first kill.
> 
> What kind of bullet are you going to use and what load?
> 
> I have Blackhorn 209 and Hornady bullets.



Thanks for the kind words. 
I tied the paracord sling myself. I actually bought the Ultradot the other day. I've had a Bushnell 1x28 red dot that is very similar to the Ultradot on a TC Contender and was very much pleased with it. This one has 11 brightness settings and really clear glass. I'm going to try it first before buying a scope. My eyesight is still excellent, so the red dot shouldn't be a problem. 
As far as loads are concerned, I'm going to first try a Barnes 250 grain bullet with 100 grains of 777. I went to my lease today with intentions of shooting it, but I ran out of time. I will get to go shoot it Monday and will post the results then.


----------



## buttplate

*Para cord Sling*



hambone76 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I tied the paracord sling myself. I actually bought the Ultradot the other day. I've had a Bushnell 1x28 red dot that is very similar to the Ultradot on a TC Contender and was very much pleased with it. This one has 11 brightness settings and really clear glass. I'm going to try it first before buying a scope. My eyesight is still excellent, so the red dot shouldn't be a problem.
> As far as loads are concerned, I'm going to first try a Barnes 250 grain bullet with 100 grains of 777. I went to my lease today with intentions of shooting it, but I ran out of time. I will get to go shoot it Monday and will post the results then.



How hard is it to make those slings? I have never tried but it looks complicated.


----------



## hambone76

buttplate said:


> How hard is it to make those slings? I have never tried but it looks complicated.


It's relatively simple. I learned from a You Tube video. 
If you don't buy the paracord for cheap and cannot find sling swivels for less than $10, you are better off buying one off of eBay. 
I save $5 on each one I tie. That being said I have about 5 or 6 that I've made, so it's adding up. If you can get the material to me and a desired length that you need the finished sling to be I will gladly tie one for you, free of charge. I'm working on this one today for my Daughter's crossbow.


----------



## hambone76

*Done with Daughter's sling*

Black reflective and pink.


----------



## hambone76

The other side.


----------



## buttplate

Headed down to my son's place to check my Encore and to work up a load for my new V2. I am thinking I will zero at 50 yards then shoot for affect at 75 and 100 yards. 

I will be using Blackhorn 209 and Hoanady 250 GR SST.


----------



## buttplate

*Range Report*

I took my new V2 to the range today. At the suggestion of some others I went to Basspro and picked up some Hornady SST-ML 250 GR bullets. With 70gr Blackhorn 209 I was not able to guoup an acceptable group even at 25yds. Not happy with the outcome at all.

I had some TC 240 Gr XTP hollow points. I loaded up 70GR 209 again and shot 3 rounds which grouped about 4" @ 25yds. Not great but much better. Feeling better I pull off another round, 10" low and 10" or so to the left. WTH???? Pulled off another, about the same place. I cleaned the barrel, pulled off another round, back on target. 

I wish I had cleaned the barrel when I changed from the Hornady to the TC.

I need some help here. Has anyone worked upa load they are real happy with? I am open to any available bullets but want to stay with the Blackhorn 209.


----------



## longbowdave1

Stick with the load you have but swab the barrel between each shot.


----------



## hambone76

I finally got to shoot mine today. A bore sighter got me on paper. A few shots and some adjustments got me centered up. This is a three shot group at 30 yards. I moved out to 50 and got run off by the rain before I was able to finish up. 50 yard grouping to be posted on another day. 
I was using two, 50 grain 777 pellets and a 250 grain Barnes Expander MZ.


----------



## buttplate

*Load*

That is a nice group. WOW, 2x50 gr pellets= 100 gr. I only use 90 gr Blackhorn 209 in my T/C Encore. Maybe I need to up both.

Where did you get the Barnes bullets?

With the BH209 you are not supposed to need to swab after each shot but wish I had now.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Should have mine in a couple days...

Ordered it a few days ago only to see that Midway had a sale Tuesday... I contacted customer service and got refunded Midway money for the difference...  I like that service.

I'm thinking 60 grains of FFFg topped with something lead. I have some TC maxi balls, some TC maxi hunters and some Great Plains bullets. I'll mess about and probably get a Lee 2 cavity mold for the 250 grain R.E.A.L. projectile. I'll also give some sabot things a try as I have a decent selection.


----------



## longbowdave1

hambone76 said:


> I finally got to shoot mine today. A bore sighter got me on paper. A few shots and some adjustments got me centered up. This is a three shot group at 30 yards. I moved out to 50 and got run off by the rain before I was able to finish up. 50 yard grouping to be posted on another day.
> I was using two, 50 grain 777 pellets and a 250 grain Barnes Expander MZ.




Great shooting!


----------



## Apex Predator

Mine are all touching at 25 yds.  Around 3" at 100 yds and I ain't that good of shot.  Two 50 grain 777 pellets, and a 250 grain TC Shockwave (Hornandy SST).  Primer hasn't mattered with this load.


----------



## hambone76

buttplate said:


> That is a nice group. WOW, 2x50 gr pellets= 100 gr. I only use 90 gr Blackhorn 209 in my T/C Encore. Maybe I need to up both.
> 
> Where did you get the Barnes bullets?
> 
> With the BH209 you are not supposed to need to swab after each shot but wish I had now.



Thanks, 
I bought them at a Salvage store in Carrollton that gets sporting goods quite often. I've seen them on Sportsmans Guide and Midway USA. I'm about to restock now since I'm going to shoot a lot more before the season.


----------



## hambone76

longbowdave1 said:


> Great shooting!



Thanks. You folks weren't kidding when you said these pistols were fun!


----------



## buttplate

hambone76 said:


> Thanks,
> I bought them at a Salvage store in Carrollton that gets sporting goods quite often. I've seen them on Sportsmans Guide and Midway USA. I'm about to restock now since I'm going to shoot a lot more before the season.



If you find them at the salvage store please shoot me an email at my84evo@aol.com. I do not like to pay shipping but have several buddies that are in the Carrolton area. Do you recall what you paid for them?

The WalMart in my area had several different bullets today and I may give them a shot as well. Most of them were T/C bullets. 

I have got to get a load and bullet that works cause I love shooting that thing!!! I am also trying to decide about a red dot. The iron sites are ok but I think the red dot might improve my sighting.

Another thing I may try is cleaning the barrel between shots for the sighting in process. This may improve accuracy eventhough  I am using the Blackhorn 209 and should not need to do that.


----------



## hambone76

They had a few packs of the Barnes bullets but a buddy of mine bought them all after I got mine. Found them on Sportsmans guide as well. I don't recall the exact price. Optics would probably shrink your groups considerably. I'm pleased with the load that I have worked up and believe that it is a winner. 
When shooting the other day, I was not cleaning between shots. 
Just a bit more tweaking and it will be ready to test out on a deer.


----------



## buttplate

*CVA Optima Pistol*

Well I was really looking forward to shooting a doe with my V2 pistol, however, when I shot it on Friday the results were not to favorable. I set my target at 50 yds and did not hit the paper. I brought it to 25 yards, still no hit. When I mover it to 15 yds I hit about 12" high and about 10" left of center. 

I wanted to hunt with open sights but am out of elevation adjustment to bring the impact point down.

I do plan to continue working on this and if necessary will put a red dot on top.

Has anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## frankwright

That sure doesn't sound right but I don't know what the problem is unless the sight holes were drilled wrong.

I scoped mine right away as that was how I planned to shoot it so I really don't have any idea about the open sights.

I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## longbowdave1

My son and I are going to take the muzzleloaders out Saturday. I will carry the Optima pistola, and Mike will carry his T/C sidelock shooting the .50 roundball. The deer have been pushed pretty hard by now, but we will give it a try. I'd love to see Mike take his first deer with the MZ.


----------



## futbolwest

*Just joined the club*

Just bought the V2 and topped it with a BSA Edge 2 - 7 x 28  Scope. I bought a used CVA Wolf in 2013 and a CVA APEX in 2014 and have used Hornady SST 250 grain saboted bullets and 90 grains of Pyrodex RS loose powder in these rifles with good luck.
Question: can I use this powder in the Optima Pistol or do I need Pyrodex P?  I plan to get some White hots but want to shoot the gun before I can get to the local Bass Pro.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## frankwright

There would not be any safety issue with using RS in your gun. It may not give the absolute best performance or reliability but it will shoot.
Being as you are shooting a "short rifle" it might shoot ok.


----------



## lagrangedave

Ctd $262 right now


----------



## futbolwest

Thanks Frank! I paid $232 plus shipping on buds gun shop website.


----------



## UpstateFishing

futbolwest said:


> Just bought the V2 and topped it with a BSA Edge 2 - 7 x 28  Scope. I bought a used CVA Wolf in 2013 and a CVA APEX in 2014 and have used Hornady SST 250 grain saboted bullets and 90 grains of Pyrodex RS loose powder in these rifles with good luck.
> Question: can I use this powder in the Optima Pistol or do I need Pyrodex P?  I plan to get some White hots but want to shoot the gun before I can get to the local Bass Pro.  Thanks for any advice.



RS, do not use P. If you have any additional questions, don't hesitate to call them at 770-449-4687. They're right down the road in Lawrenceville/Dacula.


----------



## futbolwest

*Optima Pistol*

Finally got to shoot my new pistol and it is a blast. I was using 75 grains of pyroxene RS or 2 Whitehots with a cheap shot bullet.  I  was shooting off a friends porch railing that was topped with a towel. On the second shot the ramrod guide that clips into the barrel just popped off.  We tried and tried to pull or push it back on by hand with no luck. 

I was afraid to use pliers or a screw driver for fear of scratching the barrel. I only live about 45 minutes from the CVA headquarters but thought I would see if any of you Optima pistol shooters had run into the same problem and had a solution. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## frankwright

Never had a problem with mine but I would think you would put one side in the grove, get the other side close and pop it with your hand. Probably what CVA will do.


----------



## futbolwest

Thanks once again for your advice Frank. Pushing the guide with both thumbs or pulling it with 2 fingers on each hand and I could not get the ramrod guide to pop back in the grooves on the front of the barrel. But finally tried using the heel of my hand to get the extra 1/8 inch distance to lock back in the groove.
Note to others, watch how you prop to steady your shot.


----------



## Sniper62

*New to me*






Through the ODT I managed to find Hambones V2. Can't wait to hunt with it next week -here piggy piggy


----------



## lagrangedave

I just got mine in the mail. Scope suggestions please.


----------



## longbowdave1

Sniper62 said:


> Through the ODT I managed to find Hambones V2. Can't wait to hunt with it next week -here piggy piggy



 Great picture! Good luck this season.


----------



## longbowdave1

lagrangedave said:


> I just got mine in the mail. Scope suggestions please.



 All depends how much you want to spend on optics. I didn't have  much to spend, and have been pleased with a low end scope so far. Been several years and its still dead on. Have fun shooting it!


----------



## snake reaper

I am fixing to finally order my cva pistol. Going to get it threw www.muzzle-loaders.com. I just ordered my cva Acura lr from them and it was the fastest shipping and lowest price I can find.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

Looks like some good to shoot some bacon with during the off season


----------



## snake reaper

who here shoots blackhorn 209 in there optima pistol and what load and charge.


----------



## longbowdave1

snake reaper said:


> who here shoots blackhorn 209 in there optima pistol and what load and charge.



I shoot 90 gr of American Pioneer loose powder, with a 250 gr Hornady SST Sabot. Even 90 gr maybe overkill but that's what I shoot.


----------



## Apex Predator

Haven't been on this board for a while.  These are two from opening am a few years ago.


----------



## pse hunter

I've been wanting to pick me up a optima pistol for years should have bought one back when it was cheaper now the only place that has it is muzzleloader.com but they are $340 now


----------



## longbowdave1

pse hunter said:


> I've been wanting to pick me up a optima pistol for years should have bought one back when it was cheaper now the only place that has it is muzzleloader.com but they are $340 now


I think I paid 170 dollars when they first came out. I thought the pistols were discontinued now?


----------



## longbowdave1

Apex Predator said:


> Haven't been on this board for a while.  These are two from opening am a few years ago.


Nice job Marty! Hope you are well.


----------



## pse hunter

longbowdave1 said:


> I think I paid 170 dollars when they first came out. I thought the pistols were discontinued now?



Cva are specially making them for muzzleloader.com that's it I guess that's why they can charge whatever they want I would love to get one for $170 now lol


----------



## longbowdave1

pse hunter said:


> Cva are specially making them for muzzleloader.com that's it I guess that's why they can charge whatever they want I would love to get one for $170 now lol


They are really fun to shoot and hunt with. I hope to put mine to use this fall. May have to hunt for powder first,  dang ammo shortages and hoarding are killin me.


----------

